# B.S.B .50 or .60



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

any info on these bands would be great


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Using BSB .5 on several slings. Like it so far feels like its got more "snap" than the SS black .6 I was using.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have never tried the .50 or .60mm BSB but the white .45mm BSB works great. Data below.

White BSB .45mm bands

7" x 11/16" x 1/2"

32" ear anchor point

252fps with 7mm ... 231fps with 8mm (5/16")


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Using BSB .5 on several slings. Like it so far feels like its got more "snap" than the SS black .6 I was using.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


yes mate the bsb .5 is supposed to be the best .5 there is


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

robbo said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > Using BSB .5 on several slings. Like it so far feels like its got more "snap" than the SS black .6 I was using.
> ...


Throws 3/8 steel like a champ.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > Stankard757 said:
> ...


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mainly use straight cuts I do have one sling with the .5 tapered

5/8 inch straight cut on PFSs.
3/4 - 1/2 inch on standard sling.
1/2 inch straight cut for clay.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> Mainly use straight cuts I do have one sling with the .5 tapered
> 
> 5/8 inch straight cut on PFSs.
> 3/4 - 1/2 inch on standard sling.
> ...


thanks mate thats good to no, must be a good formula


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

robbo said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > Mainly use straight cuts I do have one sling with the .5 tapered
> ...


3/4 - 1/2 is an excellent cut. I'm using that for .5 Sumieke (5" active at 30" draw) and getting 260 fps with 5/16 and 241 fps with 3/8.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

robbo said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > Mainly use straight cuts I do have one sling with the .5 tapered
> ...


Hope it helps.  The taper was a suggestion from another forum member tried it, liked it and stuck with it. I don't like complicated, just want to shoot and build.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Same as stankard, i love my BSB white .5 i had tried a couple different tapers and i like them all but i just cut my first set of butterfly flats with my BSB.5 i think it's close to a 3/4-1/2 taper not sure on the larger end as i used my cutting mat to measure and the tick/ measuring marks under the inch numbers are closer to 2/16 a piece, i went 6-4 and the 4 is exactly 1/2" so if 6 turns into 12/16 that brings it pretty close but I'm LOVING them, awesome speed super accurate running them on my scout LT until i can get some band grooves filled into my first HDPE creation, an atrocious lil pfs


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day everyone just tried the .60 bsb its a winner for sure mate, as well as its big brother .75 both these bands for their gauge are the best i have tried. i hope the .80 will be in that catagory to.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I have some .50 and i really like it.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

the .6 bsb on my slingshot rifle tapered 1inch x1/2 with a .39 gram pouch, 45inch draw 6mm steel 122.6mps or 402fps and 8mm steel 113mps or 370fps the .6 bsb is a monster.


----------

